

Researchers use single joystick to control swarm of RC robots - eguizzo
http://robohub.org/researchers-use-single-joystick-to-control-swarm-of-rc-robots/

======
gmrple
TL;DR:

Problem: You have one remote, but a bunch of robots. You cannot address them
individually; each robot will recieve every command. How do you get them into
useful positions?

Solution: Each robot is slightly different from the other. if you can figure
out how each one deviates from your control you may be able to use the error
to create a control algorithm.

~~~
Groxx
Sounds like trying to make a website look the same in all browsers. Though I
suspect solving that is simply impossible :)

------
jcl
Reminds me a bit of the Badland mobile game... It has a powerup that clones
your character many times, but they all get the same player input. You need to
ensure that a certain number survive and, in certain levels, get to different
goal locations. The only differentiating factor is the noise that the physics
engine throws in.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BcB...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BcBShx2nQbw#t=19)

------
gaius
This sort of stuff is very interesting. A swarm of a few thousand small, cheap
drones in a confined area like say, the Persian Gulf, could radically alter
the balance of power. If you're an aircraft carrier, how do you defend
yourself against that?

~~~
sbirchall
Ha, I've been saying for a while now that just such a thing is going to be
declassified soon. My generations SR-71... equal parts beautiful and
horrifying.

For the cost of one fighter jet you could have a swarm of air-to-air/land
combat vehicles with semi-autonomous swarm intelligence attack and harry
enemies into submission. Air supremacy would be a doddle with a drone that can
pull orders of magnitude more G and react almost instantaneously compared to a
manned fighter.

The last time something so disruptive came along was during the dark days of
WW1 (machine gun) and WW2 (aircraft)... don't get me started on WW3... but
this next one is shaping up to be a real nice specimen for our peace loving
super advanced cybernetic progeny. I, for one, welcome our new overlords.

\----- EDIT \-----

although to actually answer your question as I think it would be an
interesting thought experiment: The laser technology I've been hearing about
recently has been fascinating - the pope protector, Roman Abramovic's boat,
the TOF mapping devices used on automatic cars/trucks. And other technology
seems to be coming of age too with microwave guns used for riot control and
rail guns seem inevitable. Although unlikely to help in this situation, I
don't think anyone here can begrudge me a rail gun on my hypothetical throne
of warfare!?

------
lebronj
Let's see how long it takes for a "Skynet" comment/reference :)

~~~
acadien
Looks like it took you 22 minutes? :)

